# Domane 5 vs 6 and component selection (P1)



## riderrider (Sep 24, 2013)

Trying to decide between a 5 and 6.
Was only able to ride the 5 and really liked it.
Will get Ultegra 11 speed with 11-32 casette either way.

What is the advantage of the carbon in the 6?
Is it lighter? stronger? stiffer?
Is the difference noticable in ride quality, sprinting or hill climbing?

If I get the 5, I'll probably upgrade the wheels (to Race Lite or ???) at the time of purchase. Also switch to the long cage 11-32 rear end. I like the stock Black of the 2014 model.

With 6 series, I'd go project 1. What are the best bang for buck components to choose? eg: ceramic bearings? alum iso bar or carbon iso bar? carbon stem? which headset? race lite or race x-lite wheels?

Thanks in advance for any tips ... looking forward to my new Trek!


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

The six uses a lighter grade of carbon thats also stronger and also according to trek biggest difference is that it offers a more compliant ride. Although with the iso speed the 5 and 6 will feel pretty darn close as well as with the other design cues, like in the fork, also the domane 6 is not US made. A carbon bar will provide a tad better smoother ride but again because of the design of the 5 or 6 it will be less noticeable since it rides so smooth to begin with. You'd probably be best served getting one spec the way you want it to begin with instead of upgrading it down the road, unless it's more in the distant future than immediate. If you go 6 then spec it through Project one with the race lites and etc. The dealer you go through can then spec the exact cassette, chainrings, crank length, bar style and width, stem length and more. I did that with my madone 7.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

For the heck of it I spec'd a Domane 6 ($4400) through Project with the same components as the Domane 5.2 ($3669) and the price difference was about $725 more to go for the 6 series frameset and that this wasn't even with a signature series paint job on the Domane 6.

It's unfortunate that they didn't offer the 5 series and instead went all the way down to the 4 series.

I too am trying to decide between a P1 Domane 6 and the 5.2 or 5.9 series Domane. I like the thoughts of picking some exotic, unique color combination on the P1 but for that added premium I can ride off on a 5.9 DA bike and I'd probably appreciate the drivetrain upgrade far more than the paint job.


----------



## JGSnCA (Sep 2, 2013)

I just took delivery this morning of a 2014 Domane 5.2 in the new Carbon Black. At this point I'm keeping everything stock until I become accustomed to the bike--I'm coming from an 11 year old steel road bike so this is like going from a 1960 Ford Fairlane to a 2014 Mercedes. I got the 62cm and on the scale it came in at 17lbs. even. I almost drove myself crazy trying to decide between the 4, 5 or 6 and I think for me the 5 Series was more than enough bike. I'll report back after my long ride tomorrow.


----------



## riderrider (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies ... I too wish that the 5 series was available in Project 1. I would upgrade the wheels to Race-Lite and change to 11-32 cassette and call it a day. A wheel delete option would cool to have as well.

JGSnCA, how tall are you and what is you inseam that you got a 62cm? I'm 6'2" with a short 33" inseam and I'm being fitted to a 58cm. Have not found a 60cm around to test, but wondering if it is worth considering .... hmmmm


----------



## JGSnCA (Sep 2, 2013)

riderrider said:


> Thanks for the replies ... I too wish that the 5 series was available in Project 1. I would upgrade the wheels to Race-Lite and change to 11-32 cassette and call it a day. A wheel delete option would cool to have as well.
> 
> JGSnCA, how tall are you and what is you inseam that you got a 62cm? I'm 6'2" with a short 33" inseam and I'm being fitted to a 58cm. Have not found a 60cm around to test, but wondering if it is worth considering .... hmmmm


I'm 6'3" and my inseam is 34 1/2". I rode a 58, 60 and 62. The 58 is too small but frankly I could have gone with either the 60 or 62, but the 62 just felt better, probably because I was coming from a 63cm bike. With the 62 I have about 1 1/2" standover clearance.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't try to save $40 by ordering the Affinity saddle, instead of the Paradigm. 

If you were to spec out the P1 series 6 with Rival instead of Ultegra, and keep the rest the same as the 5.2, I think you'd bring it down to about a $300-$400 difference. If you can live with Rival. They also offer 105 on the series 4 P1s, so maybe Trek would consider substituting that on a 6 build?

I priced out a P1 series 6 Madone, and after running the numbers, I decided that the 5.2 was a better value, Ultegra to Ultegra. I swapped out the 11-28 105 for a 12-25 Ultegra cassette, so now it's all-Ultegra, and I get way more use out of the 16t cog than I ever did out of my 11 or 28. I'm actually thinking of going down to an 11-23. I don't think I've ever used my 34/25 combo. Flats, false flats, and rollers---that's my neck of the woods.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

You can get a 7 series Madone with full 105. On the 'cheap' end of the configuration spectrum:

Madone 7 Series with 105 and Race wheels - $4500
Domane 6 Series with 105 and Race wheels - $3900

Personally I think the Aelous wheel sets are absurdly overpriced but having never ridden with them, perhaps they're life changing. I'd much rather go with the cheapest wheelset and saddle options and then get those aftermarket.

When/If I ever go the Project One route I'd definitely ensure that I went with the best frame I could afford and the most "exotic" paint scheme. The transmission and contact points can be upgraded in the future, the frame is a more costly proposition. As silly as it sounds to buy a close to $5000 Shimano 105 bike, I guess now that I find myself considering it, I understand why people consider it.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

When I priced out P1s in the spring, Rival was the cheapest group listed. Nothing below Ultegra with Shimano.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

mpre53 said:


> When I priced out P1s in the spring, Rival was the cheapest group listed. Nothing below Ultegra with Shimano.


Yeah, Trek overhauled their P1 site about a week ago. Adding the 4 series frames as well as 105 and an Ultegra mix option. Just saw their Facebook post about it. It looks like they also tweaked their paint offerings.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

I bought a Domane Six P1 at the beginning of the year. Trek had a sale at the 2012/beginning of 2013. I got $500 off of a signature paint job, and the shop knocked off another $300. I went with Red, RXL wheels, RXL stem & RL (Al) bars. Paid $6014, but I could have got it for under $5000 with Force or Ultegra. The bike is awesome, worth every penny and more. I also tested a Madone 6, and compared everything to my Madone 4. Night & day in ride quality & comfort. The Domane 6 is smooth, light, responsive & shoots up hills in a way that has to be experienced to be believed. The Madone 6 had similar qualities, but was very unforgiving (it was a 2012). The 4.7 (2011) was comfortable, but not as responsive.
Just a thought, you could buy a 105 P1, strip the group & sell it, and but whatever group you want on-line and save a couple of hundred. Going from 105 to Rival on a P1 bike adds $400. and a Rival group is not $400 more than a 105 group. For that, you should get Force or Ultegra.

Get a Domane P1 Six but if you want to save some $$$ wait until the end of the year, Trek usually has a P1 sale.


----------



## JGSnCA (Sep 2, 2013)

Took my one-day old Domane 5.2 on its maiden voyage today and all I have to say is "WOW"! I went 30 miles and felt like I'd never left home--usually my shoulders and back are talking to me when I got off my old bike but not today. I live in the SF Bay Area so I have plenty of hills to climb and this bike was much easier climbing than my previous steel frame. I was also amazed at how easy it was to climb with the 11-28 cassette given I was coming from a triple with plenty of bailout gears. The 11-28 climbed easier even on my last 1/2 mile, 11 degree incline. I had originally contemplated an 11-32 but my LBS encouraged me to wait and I'm glad I did.

My only complaint (minor) is I did get a rattling noise in the head tube area which sounded like something moving around inside the frame. I've heard of this before with Domane so I'll have to take it in tomorrow to try and figure that out.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Can you post pictures of your black 2014 5.2? My LBS said they couldn't get one until Feb. Thanks.


----------



## JGSnCA (Sep 2, 2013)

Gaspasser1 said:


> Can you post pictures of your black 2014 5.2? My LBS said they couldn't get one until Feb. Thanks.










Here you go. Sorry but I only have one shot at this time. Took delivery on September 25th and it only took one week for my LBS to receive from Trek in Wisconsin. I'm thoroughly enjoying this bike!


----------



## JGSnCA (Sep 2, 2013)

Just to clarify when I ordered this bike from my LBS they checked the California warehouse and this bike was not available so my LBS had to order from Trek/Wisconsin. Even then it only took one week to get it in the shop and assembled.


----------



## Byrneman (Oct 16, 2013)

Seriously contemplating a major upgrade from a Trek Pilot triple to Domane 5.2.

Would like to install the Ultegra 11-32 cassette

Will I be OK with the original RD or will I need to specify another RD

Pls advise. Thanks


----------



## JGSnCA (Sep 2, 2013)

Byrneman said:


> Seriously contemplating a major upgrade from a Trek Pilot triple to Domane 5.2.
> 
> Would like to install the Ultegra 11-32 cassette
> 
> ...


You will need to specify another RD. My LBS (and these guys are major Trek Dealers) told me the RD that comes with the bike will only accomodate up to 11-30.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

That 5.2 looks good in black.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> That 5.2 looks good in black.


Yes it does! Thanks for posting the picture of it. Looks way nicer then the CGI pics on the trek website.


----------



## JGSnCA (Sep 2, 2013)

Gaspasser1 said:


> Yes it does! Thanks for posting the picture of it. Looks way nicer then the CGI pics on the trek website.


Here's another closer look....


----------



## JGSnCA (Sep 2, 2013)

Last one....


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice angle. Thanks! Such nice bikes!


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

JGSnCA said:


> You will need to specify another RD. My LBS (and these guys are major Trek Dealers) told me the RD that comes with the bike will only accomodate up to 11-30.


I hear not sure if true you can just replace the cage depending on the shop, not sure which is best but read about some options.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

You will be fine with the standard rear derailleur and the 11X32. I have installed 2 of them and no issues. The B-screw will have to be turned in a bit.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

ejprez said:


> The six uses a lighter grade of carbon thats also stronger and also according to trek biggest difference is that it offers a more compliant ride. Although with the iso speed the 5 and 6 will feel pretty darn close as well as with the other design cues, like in the fork, also the domane 6 is not US made. A carbon bar will provide a tad better smoother ride but again because of the design of the 5 or 6 it will be less noticeable since it rides so smooth to begin with. You'd probably be best served getting one spec the way you want it to begin with instead of upgrading it down the road, unless it's more in the distant future than immediate. If you go 6 then spec it through Project one with the race lites and etc. The dealer you go through can then spec the exact cassette, chainrings, crank length, bar style and width, stem length and more. I did that with my madone 7.


Actually I thought the 6 series Domane IS made in USA. The 4 & 5 series are Asian made. Someone please correct me if that is wrong, but I am pretty sure that's what I heard.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

The 6 series madone is but not the domane 6 series. If it was it would say so on the frame or on the frame description on the trek site.


----------



## Merckx Ti (Mar 8, 2008)

JGSnCA said:


> Took my one-day old Domane 5.2 on its maiden voyage today and all I have to say is "WOW"! I went 30 miles and felt like I'd never left home--usually my shoulders and back are talking to me when I got off my old bike but not today. I live in the SF Bay Area so I have plenty of hills to climb and this bike was much easier climbing than my previous steel frame. I was also amazed at how easy it was to climb with the 11-28 cassette given I was coming from a triple with plenty of bailout gears. The 11-28 climbed easier even on my last 1/2 mile, 11 degree incline. I had originally contemplated an 11-32 but my LBS encouraged me to wait and I'm glad I did.
> 
> My only complaint (minor) is I did get a rattling noise in the head tube area which sounded like something moving around inside the frame. I've heard of this before with Domane so I'll have to take it in tomorrow to try and figure that out.


I had a rattling noise inside my Domane after purchasing it also.

While I was switching the Di2 Ultriga group (which came on the bike) out for my current bikes Sram Red group. I discovered that the brake cable boss on the head tube which has a funky nut inside it holding it on had came off and was loose inside the frame. If this is your problem also, you would need to remove the fork and rear brake cable in order to reattach the nut.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I appreciate this thread because I'm hoping to pick up a damone in the spring and am trying it figure out wether the roughly $1000 difference between the five and six is money well spent. 

The specs show the fundamental difference between the two frames being that the six is more compliant, fifty percent more from a 0.6 to a 0.9 on whatever the scale is. The guys at the lbs say I'll notice the difference, but will I notice a $1000 worth.

I'll be switching from a Look KG381 that is rather old and has developed some cracks. Plus, my wife is agreeable, but the extra grand could mean trouble.


----------



## bcwall (Nov 20, 2011)

bleckb said:


> I appreciate this thread because I'm hoping to pick up a damone in the spring and am trying it figure out wether the roughly $1000 difference between the five and six is money well spent.
> 
> The specs show the fundamental difference between the two frames being that the six is more compliant, fifty percent more from a 0.6 to a 0.9 on whatever the scale is. The guys at the lbs say I'll notice the difference, but will I notice a $1000 worth.
> 
> I'll be switching from a Look KG381 that is rather old and has developed some cracks. Plus, my wife is agreeable, but the extra grand could mean trouble.


I too am looking at the 5 and 6 series Domane and wondering the same thing. For an extra grand thou I really don't think its worth it. Happy wife happy life in my case!


----------

